# home theatre recommendations budget around USD 2000



## asunka (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I am a new member from Malawi. Not a very large and we'll known African country. Don't have much in the form of electronics etc available, closest source is South Africa.

I have a sizeable lounge approx 11m x 6m, im looking at installing a good home theater system. I have checked with some friends who are slightly more "geeky" and I am now thoroughly confused whether to go for off the shelf system or custom made. Need your help and guidance. Please see below my questions:

1. What are the main differences/advantages of a custom made system against an off the shelf system?

2. The only decent store around is a Samsung store. What I have been recomnded is rge HT-F9750W all in one home theater model.
Any comments/reviews on this?

3. I have read thru many of the forums on the custom setups and now even more confused on the custom setups. Please assist to guide me on what full range - speakers, amp and sub woofer would be a good buy for around USD 1500-2000 to have decent sound etc.

Look forward to all comments and suggestions so that i can make my final decision and buy!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I do not recommend that Samsung offering - do you plan to find a way to get speakers
from the USA?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

When you say "custom made" do you mean you or one of your geeky friends may be interested in building the boxes to house speaker drivers? 

I really have no idea who ships to Malawi, Amazon? You may very well have to buy in country. Can you find out what stores can ship to you and what they offer besides those junky HTIB (Home theater in a Box)


----------



## asunka (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks guys for your prompt responses.

I just checked online, Amazon can ship to Malawi but at a cost of USD 7 per KG. 

What do u suggest I get?

The geeky guys can't build they just suggesting to go for custom build, yamaha amp with monitor speakers. Other guy suggesting Kesh speakers. 
Need help!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok after much searching here is what I found:

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/112136653/Wharfedale_Obsidian_600_Cinema_Package_Blackwood_Set.html

http://www.audicoonline.co.za/Home_...lifiers/Onkyo_TX-NR525?sort=p.price&order=ASC

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/129083770/Sony_BDP_S4100_Blu_ray_disc_BDP_S4100.html

There is no TV in that price, your Samsung store is good for a TV


----------



## asunka (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Andre for taking extra effort to search SA websites for me...
I will take a look.

On these speakers whats the pros on this? Also Can u suggest apart from these which other brands would u recommend.


----------



## asunka (Dec 31, 2013)

Andre - also noticed that the wafadale set doesn't come with a woofer. Will this not affect the sound quality etc?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

That Warf's were the best deal for a very nice set that I would consider myself if I were in the same situation. AND you are correct, there is no sub, I couldn't fit one in your budget, so I found some tower speakers that would at least start you off. I would look for a 15 inch sub that you can afford in your area or on the Buy and Sell network, perhaps the person selling the Warf's has a good one


----------



## asunka (Dec 31, 2013)

Please give me other suggestions too without worrying about sourcing as I may be able to get them from retail stores in SA or amazon


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-PK52FS

The "Andrew Jones" version of these Pioneer speakers are very good and can be bought on Amazon, however the Sub in this series is too small in my opinion

http://www.klipsch.com/synergy-home-theater-systems

The F-20 series is also an option and is available on Amazon

The two subs I would look at in Amazon are:

http://www.amazon.com/Theater-Solut...ef=sr_1_2?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1388763712&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Dayton-Audio-...ef=sr_1_3?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1388763838&sr=1-3

Of course if you can get a bigger sub that would be better, such as this one:

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-t1504a-15-1000-watt-titanic-mk-4-subwoofer-system--300-765

These of course will not compare to the 12-15 inch subs made by companies such as:

SVS - http://www.svsound.com/
HSU - http://www.hsuresearch.com/

However they will be more expensive and I don't know if they are available in your area, you would have to contact them.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, all good suggestions Andre!


----------

